
The Satanic Temple Sues Netflix, Warner Bros. For $150M - sahin-boydas
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/08/the-satanic-temple-sues-netflix-warner-bros-for-150-million.html
======
LinuxBender
That gave me a chuckle.

I watched that series out of sheer boredom. It was a very strange blend of
Harry Potter + Heathers + so many other movie plot tools... Seriously, you can
map every character to a character from Harry Potter. They conflated Wicca,
Shamanism, Satanism and Voodoism.

That said, if they continue the series, I will watch it!

------
foxyv
When I was watching the series I was honestly surprised when I saw the statue.
All I could think was "Wow, how did they get permission to use that!?" Guess
now I have my answer!

